# Help, new to clomid!



## milliemags (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi, I'm new here and if i'm honest really don't know what i'm doing! I need some advice and thought you'd all be able to help me. 

I started taking clomid last month after a break of 4 months (took it for three months Jan -March), but i haven't been given any info on it at all so don't know what to expect. My main problem is i've started to bleed but it's not like my norm and so much more painful than usual. I can put up with this but i don't know when to start taking my next lot of Clomid. I'm told day two to six but how do you decide when this is if your periods not following your normal route? I probably sound really dump but I don't want to mess this up. Please help xxx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Millie,

What did did you start to bleed ?

I have found that no 2 months have been the same on clomid - all different lengths and some more painful than others!

I was told to count Day 1 if you started bleeding before 5pm (some ladies have been told 3pm I think), so then take your first pill the following day - CD2.

Give me a shout if I can help.....

Nix.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

You should ignore any spotting and/or brown "old" blood and only count cd1 as the first day of full flow red bleeding.  I've always been told (by 3 different fertility consultants) that if full flow red bleeding starts after around 3pm then you count next day as cd1 (although as Nix says, this time does seem to vary a bit !)...eg...

Monday...spotting and/or brown "old" blood
Tuesday...full flow red bleeding starts 3pm
Wednesday...cd1
Thursday...cd2 & start clomid

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Minxy - sorry to crash this thread - how are you getting on hun!  Sending you TONS of luck...

Nix.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Nix76 said:


> Minxy - sorry to crash this thread - how are you getting on hun! Sending you TONS of luck...
> 
> Nix.


Hi hun

I'm doing fine thank you  Started downregging last Thursday, have baseline scan next Tuesday and if all goes to plan then start stimming next Wednesday, with EC pencilled in for 3 October.

Thanks for your good luck wishes...I need as much as I can get and hoping for 3rd time lucky (well 5th if you count the 2 FETs as well)....fingers & toes crossed  

How are you doing ?

Natasha xx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Natasha,

Good luck for next Tuesday - will keep everything crossed for!  My God, you deserve it !!!      

I'm OK.  Didn't take the clomid this past month (was on holiday around CD12 and my hospital insist on monitoring you all the way through) and am now on CD34 and waiting for AF to show......looks like it's back to irregular again without the clomid!  Once it does show up I have 2 more cycles before going back to cons to see what the next steps are - I am guessing IUI, but not sure yet.  Just wanna get moving really - feel like I'm treading water now for the next 2 months....probably not the right attitude but hey ho!

Anyway - good luck hun!  Will be thinking of you and will look out for news...

Nix


----------



## milliemags (Aug 31, 2007)

Thank you both so much, you've both helped me so much. Based on your advice I reckon i'm day one of cycle so will start the clomid tomorrow. This site is so wonderful, the advice and support is excellent, i'm so glad the fertility clinic recommeded you. Thanks again   xxx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Good luck Millie !

Come and join us on the chat thread or feel free to PM if you ever want to chat !

Nix.


----------



## G Morton (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi everyone, 
Well I am also new to this and not sure what I am doing.
I have been diagnosed with pcos and my consultant has said that I will start clomid, I am waiting for blood results to come back and its has been 4 weeks up to now with no reply.  I phoned the consultant secretary today and she said the consultant has read the results but has not dictated a letter so that my GP can prescribe me clomid.  I have just read about the preseed and have ordered some of that to help the little swimmers.  My hubby has only 20% of good swimmers and 20% of swimmers that may get there, the rest are either dead or not swimming.

I am a little anxious to get on with the clomid and must admit a bit impatient to get my consultant to prescribe it.  I was on metformin but had terrible side effects as well as feeling extremely depressed, cried all the time.

Anyway hope the clomid works and will just have to be patient.

Thanks for reading this post x


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Gillian,

Good luck on starting your clomid!  Harrass your consultant for those results !!

Come joing us all on the clomid chat thread.

Nix.


----------

